# Cabela's Coupon?



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

So does anybody happen to have a Cabela's coupon they aren't planning on using? I had one sitting on my counter, but I'm thinking my wife "didn't think I'd need it..."

I'm looking to buy some optics for by brother's bday this week

Thanks!

p.m. would be fine


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

YOu shouldnt need it, they can find it on your card in store or over the phone.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I didn't know you could pull up old coupons that way, thanks for the tip. Only problem is I got this coupon from the Hunting Expo, so I don't think they have any record of that one :-?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Never mind, I thought you meant the kind that they mail you as a promo for using your Cabela's Visa. You might be surprised, the cashiers have all kinds of coupons in their drawer, I would start with customer service. I have been surprised when I have been really nice and just asked to see what they could do. I am sure that they have seen tons of those if they were handing them out at the expo, the cashier could just scan one of the others in teh drawer maybe.


----------

